
Websrvr now minifies and gzips your css, JavaScript and html - minhajuddin
http://blog.websrvr.in/2014/09/23/websrvr-now-minifies-and-gzips-your-css-javascript-and-html/
======
kmudassir
very useful stuff for enhancing efficiency.

